# 30cm cube Betta tank



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Finally got something out of this 30cm cube! Used it to house my dragonscale betta(this is what I have been told at the local LFS, PLEASE do let me know if its a different strain). So far I only have crypt wendtii plants on the tank, planning to add more!

Current inhabitants are:
Betta
Oto Cat
2x Amano shrimp

Light is on for 8hrs a day so yes, there will be some algae growth! Placed some indian almond leaves on the tank and as of now the tank water is turning brownish!

Let me know what you think, any suggestions on what I can add plantwise! Just using a nano filter atm with used media from my other tank til I get my hands on an AC10.
































Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Looking good, welcome back to the hobby? haven't seen you around in a while now.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

coldmantis said:


> Looking good, welcome back to the hobby? haven't seen you around in a while now.


Oh hey bud! Yeah, wasnt on here forna while, only had a tank when we moved... Time to get some multiple tanks running again! Muahaha!!

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I like the wood you chose.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

PPulcher said:


> I like the wood you chose.


Thank you!

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Some plants addition!

So today I scored some pogostemom(star) plants! Was told they were the small carpeting type, please do correct me if the info is wrong..

Did a bit of searching and read that they would carpet on a high light setup and would grow tall if the plant gets low light, again please correct me if Im wrong.

Planning to get another led light fixture for the tank, dosing macro, micro, liquid co2 every other day. Possibly might get into putting in a co2 tank for this setup..

I guess thats it for now!!






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

